# Lotta RV for the money.....



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

>> This baby << is almost identical to my Rexair apart from having a driver's door, a rear window and (unusually) twin beds. US book price is $36k, and I reckon the reserve is $30k. I paid £37.5k (GBP) for mine and was (am) very happy with it. However, the prospect of seeing this go for £15k makes me want to  

I'm almost tempted to buy it.

Dougie.


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi Dougie

Just shows how much the importers make. They reckon on it costing a third again so we are looking at this van being £20k on the road over here. Thats £17k profit, not bad hey


stew


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

artona said:


> Just shows how much the importers make. They reckon on it costing a third again so we are looking at this van being £20k on the road over here. Thats £17k profit, not bad hey


Stew,

You're not helping me! ](*,)

Dougie.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Go for it Dougie, and leave it in France. Think how much you will save on Ferry crossings, AND you can brag about your "little place in France".

Re: your footnote. If you CAN take it with you, nobody has told me how. :roll: 

Dave


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi Dougie

_You're not helping me!_ :lol: :lol: :lol: Sorry, I have loads of other ideas if you want me try harder :lol:

stew


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

Sanatogen said:


> ...leave it in France. Think how much you will save on Ferry crossings, AND you can brag about your "little place in France"


Extending your line of thinking (which I like), I could leave it in the US, which would of course save me ever more on ferries. Bragging about my "little place in Arizona" also has a nice ring to it.....

In fact, taking this to its ultimate conclusion, if I don't buy it, I'll save even more money. So now I can brag about "my little place on eBay", and it's cost me nothing.

Thanks.

Dougie.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi Dougie

An dedicated and accomplished tightwad after my own heart I see.

I can claim only distant, and very diluted Scottish blood, though I am entitled to wear a tartan skirt.  

It's good to meet a master practitioner.  The eBay bit I especially like. That could start a whole new trend in one-upmanship.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

Sanatogen said:


> That could start a whole new trend in one-upmanship.


Hmm. It would have to be topical though to work properly, otherwise it would just get ridiculous. A relevant link would have to be posted to something which you thought was amazingly good value for money (such as this RV) followed by an appropriately ostentatious description of how you didn't buy it. This would then be finished off by an proper sneering comparison to the previous person's claim.

I expect I'll get a rollocking now for going off-topic on my own thread. 

Dougie.


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

hi

_I expect I'll get a rollocking now for going off-topic on my own thread._ Quite right, behaveeee yerselfe :lol: :lol:

Have you bought it yet

stew


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

artona said:


> Have you bought it yet


No!!!   I'm well pleased with it. It's just what I've wanted - perfect match for the Rexair, and absolutely no shipping or import hassles! I think you should make this a Sticky, so everyone can take advantage of this new way of eliminating the stress of buying & importing from the US.

And so cheap....

Dougie.


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi Dougie


Apparently in an incredible bit of accountancy magic the new chancellor (is there one) has decreed that when refering to import tax 25% of nothing = £10,000. 

Payment of import duties has to be made before you have even had the idea of buying. So pay up, you are acruing charges as we jest :lol: :lol: :lol: 


stew


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

artona said:


> Apparently in an incredible bit of accountancy magic the new chancellor .... has decreed that when refering to import tax 25% of nothing = £10,000


Dang.  I *really, really* didn't want that van too.

Dougie.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

I didn't want it either, and I bet I didn't want it *much more* than you didn't want it.

I really *really **REALLY*didn't want it.

So there. :tongue3:


----------



## IrishHomer (May 30, 2006)

*I *want them ! *I want them all*! Just wasted an hour looking at RVs I can't buy on eBay. Thanks Dougie. Really enjoyed it.

Irishhomer


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi

There are some great RVs advertised arn't there. I am told there is one RV dealership that is so big it takes a week to look around. They will let you stay in an RV for the week and let you use a golf buggy to drive around to look.

Stew


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

artona said:


> I am told there is one RV dealership that is so big it takes a week to look around. They will let you stay in an RV for the week and let you use a golf buggy to drive around to look


Awesome. That's my idea of a holiday.

Dougie.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

artona said:


> Hi
> They will let you stay in an RV for the week and let you use a golf buggy to drive around to look.
> 
> Stew


Strewth Stew, that's some RV. Takes a week to look round it in a golf buggy. 8O 8O

Is it difficult to park?

Dave


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi

No idea Dave. I bet the poor chaps who have to lock them up at night burn out quick :lol: 

stew


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

Sanatogen said:


> Is it difficult to park?


No, a golf buggy is quite easy to park.

When are you going to uncorrect your avatar, as previously pointed out to you?

Dougie.


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi

_No, a golf buggy is quite easy to park. _ How does an athlete like you know Dougie, surely you power walk around the course like the rest of us :lol: :lol: :lol:

Hows that for going off topic lol

stew


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

asprn said:


> When are you going to uncorrect your avatar, as previously pointed out to you?
> 
> Dougie.


When I've failed to win the medal for avatar of the month.

Then it will read, "MHF sucks, OK".

Whoops, there go my chances of a gong.  

Cheers

Dave


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

artona said:


> How does an athlete like you know Dougie, surely you power walk around the course like the rest of us


Quite simple, mon Capitaine. When I go for my 2-mile run around the RV each morning, I look out over the golf course and watch several being parked by people of your age.

There - that's brought it back on topic nicely (I mentioned the RV....)

Dougie.


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi

_When I go for my 2-mile run around the RV each morning_ Thats just once around it then :lol: :lol: :lol:

stew


----------



## kijana (May 1, 2005)

Hi Dougie

Yes, looks a lovely coach. A couple of comments, FWIW.

Re the Triton engine, this V10 is indeed a super smooth powerplant, producing well over 300 bhp and returning 10 - 12 mpg.

But when we were researching which RV to import, we came across a thread relating to this engine in more than one of the American RV forums we joined. 
It seems that pre 2001 Triton engines were in the habit of blowing spark plugs out of the cylinder heads. This was apparently relatively common (no idea of figures), at least enough for Ford to do something about it.

Although Ford never admitted there was a problem, post 2001/2 Triton engines had increased metal thickness in the sparkplug seat area, permitting an additional one or two threads to better retain the 'plugs. AFAIK, this resolved the problem. Due to this, we decided we wanted a post 2003 engine just to be sure. We haven't had to dodge any flying sparkplugs whilst driving to date!

Secondly, in our (admittedly limited) experience, you should expect to pay nearer 1.4 times the US selling price to arrive at a true OTR cost in UK.

Lastly, I see the coach has upmarket stereo fitted. You should not be surprised if this is stolen in transit, together with TV's. Also, it would be a very good idea before you ship the coach to have the genny disabled (e.g. take the spark plugs out) to deter the ship's crew living in your p&j during the crossing. Otherwize expect oily boot marks on the pale carpet, and a skenky bed.

Good luck if you go for it!

Bruce


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

kijana said:


> Good luck if you go for it!


Hi Bruce,

Your post is far too informative and sensible for this thread, I'm afraid! As I mentioned, I have a Rexhall Rexair (1999, 17,000 miles) which is the bee's knees for us. What stuck in my throat a bit was the less-than-half-price cost of the eBay Aerbus, which even with your 1.4 conversion factor, would only cost £22.5k.

Did know about the monkeys on the ships nicking everything they can lay hands on. Didn't know about the spark plug issue, which will apply to my 1999 engine. I don't thrash it though, so it shouldn't have due cause to spit 'em out (I hope....). 8O

Cheers,

Dougie.


----------

